
The Cost to Mine a Single BTC Throughout 115 Different Countries - gaia
https://i.imgur.com/ndbR6Yu.jpg
======
londons_explore
Myanmar, Uzbekistan, Kuwait, and Ukraine have very low prices...

Is electricity subsidised in these places?

Why are miners moving to Iceland if it's 3x more expensive than these places?

(I'm ignoring Venezuela, since presumably the very low price is due to the
stats not taking into account inflation correctly)

~~~
gaia
Those countries have cheap (hydro for Myanmar and carbon for the rest) based
energy sources, but are not stable politically nor economically.

Iceland has plenty of renewable energy and a stable economy. With renewable
energy your cost is nearly all upfront with practically free energy from there
on. It is suitable for long term investment.

------
gaia
Source: [https://www.elitefixtures.com/blog/post/2683/bitcoin-
mining-...](https://www.elitefixtures.com/blog/post/2683/bitcoin-mining-costs-
by-country/)

